# Canon EOS Rebel S II



## aceshooter (Jun 24, 2011)

So I did a little digging and discovered this baby all dusty and since no one in my house was using it I decided to start using it. Problem is, I don't know how good it is (it has been years since I have shot film ). So my question is does anyone have any reviews on this camera? As I say above, it's a Canon EOS Rebel S II Film Camera. Below are two images I took of this camera:

1.







2.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 24, 2011)

As long as it's in good working order...it's a 'good' camera.

A film camera is basically just a light-tight box that holds the film and lens.  As long as it is working properly (mainly the shutter), then it has no affect on image quality.  That will be determined by the lens and the film.


----------



## aceshooter (Jun 24, 2011)

ok thank you! I'm excited to restart film. I missed the challenge of it.


----------

